# Tooth Pick Holder



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

During the shut in, I decided to make some toothpick holders. One is for me and the other two will be given away. Each one is slightly different. I was trying different techniques and profiles. My wife liked the shortest one, we kept it. It is the one with toothpicks in it. Sorry for the sideway pictures. I rotated before dropping and dragging, but they are still sideways.

Frank


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Or wooden wine goblets. Mmmm... maybe a bit small considering the current situation.
Really nice turnings, Frank!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I agree with Dan, very nice. Those are pretty fancy toothpicks too,just the right container for them.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job Frank . Regarding pics, I never take them in portrait mode, or they turn sideways


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The turnings are really nice. I found those fancy toothpicks at Target.

Yup the picture turning is very annoying and a missing feature on the site(s). *HINT HINT HINT *


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...all three of them...nothing like making Mama happy...!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Or wooden wine goblets. Mmmm... maybe a bit small considering the current situation.
> Really nice turnings, Frank!


hot toddies...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

those are really nice Frank...


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Stoneface said:


> During the shut in, I decided to make some toothpick holders. One is for me and the other two will be given away. Each one is slightly different. I was trying different techniques and profiles. My wife liked the shortest one, we kept it. It is the one with toothpicks in it. Sorry for the sideway pictures. I rotated before dropping and dragging, but they are still sideways.
> 
> Frank


I rotated and dropped once but it didn't do any good to my pictures either. It just hurt my knees.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Stoneface said:


> Sorry for the sideway pictures. I rotated before dropping and dragging, but they are still sideways.
> 
> Frank


rotate the original..
crop if so desired...
save the rotated pic..
post the rotated/saved pic...

or rotate the camera 90° to take the pic on the 1st go around...

.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice job Frank


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments. The toothpicks come from Cracker Barrel. I always have a toothpick in my mouth and carry extras in my pocket.

Now on to next project, putting a new caster set on my Jet 14” Bandsaw. Got tired of the original locking casters not locking. Also hope the new ones make the saw more stable.

Frank


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Stick,

Your pictures sure look better rotated. Before posting I opened each picture and rotated. When I dropped and dragged them, they rotated 180 degrees. Next time I will try paint shop and rotate and crop and save as you suggested. One other question. Is it possible to edit or delete picture before pressing “post quick reply”? I have looked but could not find solution. Thank for your help. I hate doing something wrong!

Frank


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Frank Those are great.  Something I'd like to turn when and if I ever get back to my shop.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wiziard,

Walnut.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Since this nifty string has come back from the dead, I'd like to suggest that anyone who wants to post pictures download Irfanview. 

Irfanview is free picture editing software, freeware that will also run video (although it won't edit video. Not nearly as versatile as commercial software, but performs basic editing, color correction, flipping, numerous filters including sharpening. Solves the rotation problem nicely I almost always wind up using its cropping capability on phone pictures. You can also downsize the jpg, png and several other formats with one click. I've been using it for more than a decade. FYI


----------

